# Michael Hess Shoots British Bingo Halls



## Edwood (Jan 27, 2012)

I came across this article doing something I actually would rather not admit to. However, the article is written from an interview done with a German Photographer named Michael Hess who spent a couple years going around shooting British Bingo halls. Anyway, it made me think about how I get my own inspiration for projects.
the link:Online Bingo Social Club | tombola Bingo


----------

